# Recompiled New Root method---Droid 2 2.3.4



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

*****This is not designed for novices. If your rooting adventures have not previously included RSD lite, or manual manipulation of android/linux, wait a few weeks for my one click root method to come out.

This method is *almost* sure to work, if the directions in the batch file are followed to the letter.

Originally this was a root method compiled by phifc. However, upon trying this method, I found a few issues:

It was really hard to find a good version of RSD lite, and one that was accommodating of what I was trying to do. Hence I developed this
new root method, named AndrevRoot, which should be a lot easier to understand, complete, and rely upon (all the necessary file are
on-board, from RSD lite portable (and the .msi version) to a recompiled source file, and subfolders).

Thanks to phifc and http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/, for the original files that I used to create this recompiled, updated, better root method.

--------------------

AndrevRoot---Droid 2 2.3.4:

*****Enable USB Debugging and Unknown Sources---VERY IMPORTANT/CRITICAL!*****

The use of this program is incredibly simple, just download the file, execute the program. It will ask for a place to decompile the file,
give it someplace easy to remember. Open up the decompressed folder. In it you will find several folders, and another executable compressed file. Again, open that file, and decompress it into the first folder. Then launch AndrevRoot.bat and either follow the instructions in the batch file, or these below, in conjunction to those in the batch file.

--------------------

AndrevRoot---D2/R2D2/.621 Android

Works on .621/.622/some other 4.5.6XX devices

*Note: there are no outside exploits used in this root method, all the data used to root comes from the Android OS itself (also from other ICS Samsung manual root methods).

*****Use at your own Risk!!!*****
*I, (Andrev), will take no responsibility for anything that may happen to your device, using my software,
others in conjunction to, in replacement of, or in subjugation to this program.

*I, (Andrev), will take no responsibility for damage to devices if the end user modifies the code of this program.

Included in this program are:

A955.2.3.4.Rootunlock_2012.sbf
Adb
Adb.exe
AdbWinApi.dll
AdbWinUsbApi.dll
md5sum.exe
RootD2_2.3.4.bat
Superuser Utilities
su
busybox
Superuser.apk

RSDlite---Portable (no install needed)
Motorola Drivers

Windows Use:
Install Motorola drivers
Run the root file, follow instructions.
When instructed, open RSD lite, flash SBF file.
When prompted, open installed apps on fully booted phones.

- AndrevRoot

--------------------

Below will be the file for download.

*Note: Troubleshooting is a lot easier with screenshots/photos/full descriptions (This is a note for all who may use this program).*

http://www.4shared.c...t--D2_234.html?

Thank You for your time, and have a nice day!

AndrevRoot


----------



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, by the way, I will post this very same article on XDA-Dev. soon. Hopefully, it will gain more hits, though I ask that anyone reading this post pass it along to others so that I get noticed as a developer!


----------



## MoonShark (Jul 27, 2012)

It didn't work for me. The AndrevRoot.bat file wouldn't reboot my phone, so I powered it off myself, then held the up arrow to get into the bootloader. I opened RSD Lite as instructed, but before I could flash the SBF it said something like "Machine (device?) code 50 not supported" (sorry I should have written down exactly what it said). RSD then gave an error when I picked the SBF file and wouldn't let me continue.

[It could just be my phone though. I had 2.3.4 rooted via phifc's method previously, but decided to try to get Cynogen 7.2.0 stable running. When that didn't work (I tried disabling kernel checks but it stuck in a bootscreen loop), I flashed back to the factory 2.3.4 SBF posted by Pzyduck on XDA Forums. From there I figured I'd give your root tools a shot.]

Edited for typos and clarity.


----------



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

*If this continues to happen, post me back, and in less than 2 days, I will have a more manual method out for public use.

Try this:
I added RSD lite 5.6 (hoping the old portable version would work).

Backup everything left (JS Backup works well)

------
Enter recovery mode
wipe cache/wipe everything
factory data reset
reboot phone
* If you cannot get to main screen: redo the last 4 steps a couple of times (i.e. 2-3).

now make sure everything is working
redo root file.

repeat as needed.

Sorry for the inconvenience!

Again post back if something goes wrong.

I will try to get a newer version of RSD lite portable for public use!


----------



## MoonShark (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually I went back to phifc's method; that ezSBF image from Beh was awfully simple. Although, now the Google Play store keeps crashing. I wiped the cache but not data, so maybe I need to do that. Yes, everything important is backed up.

Anyway, thanks for your help 

UPDATE: Wiping data worked. Everything runs fine now.


----------



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry that I couldn't help more, though I can provide some advice. First off, try force closing Google Play Store. Then DO reset data. This should reset some of the problems. I will probably put out another root method (v.2) soon. That version should be even better. I will also put out other utilities for rooting and android stuff in general in the coming days/months. I ask that you follow this blog, and not post anything negative. Have a nice day.

I will say, this was not designed to be a method for novices, users should have some solid idea of both android, batch, and flashing, to make sure that problems like that which you experienced would be easier to comprehend and troubleshoot.

Anyway, thanks for considering this method.


----------

